# Beschriftungsstreifen S7-300 20/40 polig



## Epicox (26 Juli 2011)

Suche für ein Projekt beim Kunden die Originalbeschriftungsstreifen für S7-300 Baugruppen in der 20 & 40 poligen Ausführung. Da ich die Siemens Beschriftungsbögen bzw. den Exeleditor in diesem Fall nicht nutzen kann.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## jabba (26 Juli 2011)

Wo sind die Originalen Bögen hin ?

Warum kann man da keine selber auf Pappe oder Folie bedrucken ?


----------



## M-Ott (27 Juli 2011)

Kennst Du die Online-Mall von Siemens nicht?
Ging ganz schnell!
https://eb.automation.siemens.com/g...regionUrl=/de&activetab=order#activetab=order&


----------



## Epicox (27 Juli 2011)

Danke

Genau das was ich gesucht habe ! Ich bin begeistert


----------



## Ing_Lupo (5 August 2011)

*S7 Beschriftungsstreifen*

Hallo

wenn Du mal wieder welche brauchst, bei mir bleiben die immer übrig.

Die kann ich gegen einen kleinen Unkostenbeitrag verschicken.

Gruß


----------

